# BFN



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for all your messages of support  - I had a BFN, and AF started today.

so next cycle of fsh injections starts tomorrow - think the cons wants to do iui this time - so everything crossed.

Thanks again


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

God bless you sweetheart and good luck.


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

So sorry about the bfn, good luck with the IUI


----------

